# Danny Guba 3 part seminar



## LabanB (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi All,

   Danny Guba will be returning to Newcastle upon Tyne, UK, next year for a three part seminar.

28th March - Three hour knife work course.
7-10pm
£15 in advance

29th/30th March - Two day Spring Camp, covering all areas of the Doce Pares Multistyle Eskrima system.
11am-4pm both days.
£40 in advance

All three sessions = £50 in advance.

   For more details contact me on, 07985 582 159, LabanB@excite.com

Bill Lowery


----------

